# ILoud Micro vs iLoud MTM to use with Arc 3



## emilio_n (Sep 28, 2021)

Hi there.
I have a pair of IK Multimedia iLoud Micro and I am quite happy with the sound for the price and the size. I joined the Group Buy of IK and I got the ARC 3 calibration software. 
I am thinking to get the iLoud MTM speakers + the measuring microphone to use ARC 3. Does anybody with experience with any of these speakers? Is the upgrade worth it or is better just buy a compatible microphone and keep using the iLoud Micro? 

I am using the monitors in an untreated room of mid-size.


----------



## Martin S (Sep 28, 2021)

I haven’t used either, but here’s a comparison between the 2 models:


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 28, 2021)

Martin S said:


> I haven’t used either, but here’s a comparison between the 2 models:



The difference is clear to me in the video. I will keep checking. Thanks!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 28, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Hi there.
> I have a pair of IK Multimedia iLoud Micro and I am quite happy with the sound for the price and the size. I joined the Group Buy of IK and I got the ARC 3 calibration software.
> I am thinking to get the iLoud MTM speakers + the measuring microphone to use ARC 3. Does anybody with experience with any of these speakers? Is the upgrade worth it or is better just buy a compatible microphone and keep using the iLoud Micro?
> 
> I am using the monitors in an untreated room of mid-size.


I owned the MTMs for a while, and I sold my iLouds to get them. They sound REALLY good, arguably the best in that price range. Definitely superior to the iLouds which is saying a lot. Thing is, the internal calibration in the MTMs will get you going but a better calibration system is needed. I used Sonarworks and wow, what a difference. Looks like you got ARC 3, so that should work great! Did you get any JamPoints for buying ARC 3?That should give you some credit towards the MTM purchase.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 28, 2021)

The bass response of the MTMs is worth the price of admission if you don’t use a sub.


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 28, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> I owned the MTMs for a while, and I sold my iLouds to get them. They sound REALLY good, arguably the best in that price range. Definitely superior to the iLouds which is saying a lot. Thing is, the internal calibration in the MTMs will get you going but a better calibration system is needed. I used Sonarwirks and wow, what a difference. Looks like you got ARC 3, so that should work great!


Yes... I hope the ARC 3 is as good as Sonarworks. 
I think a will pull the trigger. I got a good offer. If the Micro sounds great, I am sure the MTM will be much better!


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 28, 2021)

emilio_n said:


> Yes... I hope the ARC 3 is as good as Sonarworks.
> I think a will pull the trigger. I got a good offer. If the Micro sounds great, I am sure the MTM will be much better!


OH yeah, they do!


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 28, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> The bass response of the MTMs is worth the price of admission if you don’t use a sub.


I read that you sold your MTM and bought other ones. Can I ask why?


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 28, 2021)

Oh, I had wanted to invest in a 2.1 system so I would have a subwoofer, but I had gone with a cheaper system that just didn't work well. I got the MTMs and they were great, but I was also preparing to take a 3-semester course at Berklee on mixing and live sound so I was really wanting a good 2.1 system. So I started seeing that Neumann had the full DSP system with the KH 80s and the KH 750 sub but more importantly, had the calibration system with their dedicated mic finally sorted out. Then I came across a great price on Sweetwater for demo models (not the sub), so I gritted my teeth and went for it. With the Mogami cables I wanted it was nearly a $3,000 investment. It's worth it I will say, but it's an investment, and a bit loud for my smaller office. If someone wants to lay out several hundred bucks and have a great solution for a home studio, that's the MTMs.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 30, 2021)

Oh, BTW, I remembered that I had an issue with one of the two MTMs, it actually died a day after getting it. I bought them new straight from IK. To their credit they set up a replacement right away and sent me a prepaid shipping label to send the defective one back. The only problem was, they didn't have any replacements yet, they we waiting for their shipment to get to them from China, so I had to wait a few weeks. Naturally that was aggravating and it didn't help that I found others griping online about similar issues, but to be fair I was LOOKING for that because I was frustrated. In reality the customer service rep was great, she emailed with updates whenever she got them until the day my replacement was shipped. Once I got that, they ran just fine, no issues. But I'm sure I griped about that somewhere on the forum and I wanted to clarify that if I did it was due to inconvenience and right now a lot of people are experiencing worse situations than my MTM failing last summer! Don't let that discourage you especially if you buy them from IK. I heard reliability stories about the SL88 Grand and next week will be one year I've had it and it's great. So just to reiterate, properly calibrated MTMs are worth the price twice over!


----------



## emilio_n (Sep 30, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Oh, BTW, I remembered that I had an issue with one of the two MTMs, it actually died a day after getting it. I bought them new straight from IK. To their credit they set up a replacement right away and sent me a prepaid shipping label to send the defective one back. The only problem was, they didn't have any replacements yet, they we waiting for their shipment to get to them from China, so I had to wait a few weeks. Naturally that was aggravating and it didn't help that I found others griping online about similar issues, but to be fair I was LOOKING for that because I was frustrated. In reality the customer service rep was great, she emailed with updates whenever she got them until the day my replacement was shipped. Once I got that, they ran just fine, no issues. But I'm sure I griped about that somewhere on the forum and I wanted to clarify that if I did it was due to inconvenience and right now a lot of people are experiencing worse situations than my MTM failing last summer! Don't let that discourage you especially if you buy them from IK. I heard reliability stories about the SL88 Grand and next week will be one year I've had it and it's great. So just to reiterate, properly calibrated MTMs are worth the price twice over!


Thanks for this point!
I read about problems with some defected units. I am buying from IK because even living in Hong Kong the shipment is free (maybe the iLouds comes directly from China) so I trust they will fix any problem.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Oct 1, 2021)

Definitely worth the upgrade. Love our MTM's!

Like others here have mentioned, we also had one speaker failing all of a sudden. Actually, it was only the tweeter (or the amplifier that drove it). Initially, I thought something was wrong with my left ear. Time for de-waxing?

It was a big problem though getting a new unit, even though we had still warranty. I spare you the details, but in the end, with help of an IK marketing gentleman in Ireland, things got finally sorted out. I guess (and hope) they have some spare stock available these days.


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 1, 2021)

I just recently got the MTMs and they are great (untreated room, hobbyist), good response, good build quality. Make sure to have correct cables to connect to your audio interface (hiss reduction) !


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 1, 2021)

Robert Kooijman said:


> Definitely worth the upgrade. Love our MTM's!
> 
> Like others here have mentioned, we also had one speaker failing all of a sudden. Actually, it was only the tweeter (or the amplifier that drove it). Initially, I thought something was wrong with my left ear. Time for de-waxing?
> 
> It was a big problem though getting a new unit, even though we had still warranty. I spare you the details, but in the end, with help of an IK marketing gentleman in Ireland, things got finally sorted out. I guess (and hope) they have some spare stock available these days.


I think I will pull the trigger, but I am a little bit worried to read that is quite common that one of the units have problems.


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 1, 2021)

PeterKorcek said:


> I just recently got the MTMs and they are great (untreated room, hobbyist), good response, good build quality. Make sure to have correct cables to connect to your audio interface (hiss reduction) !


Any special recommendations for the cables?


----------



## PeterKorcek (Oct 1, 2021)

*MANUAL*
Combo XLR-1/4” balanced line input
This combo connector allows for the connection of an analog audio source (i.e., mixer/audio interface bal/unbal line out). Connect professional equipment with balanced outputs to the XLR or 1⁄4” TRS input of the speaker using balanced signal cables

*MY CABLES*
Adam Hall K4 BMV 0300


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 6, 2021)

well, after reading this thread and seeing the open box prices i went for the MTM and now comparing agaist my focal solo6 and i have to say im impressed.

With a few tweaks on the back of the mtm i could get close to the sound of the focals. Tweeter design is very different of course and in general the focals sounded more open and had more depth so still a different sound of course. with more open high fi berylium tweeter sometimes its too open which is not that great sometimes for translations but its very clear for sure.. This guy quickly metions something that happens with my mixes about putting too much on the top end 

But overall very nice and clear. but a particular sound.

Each focal is about 1500 while the mtm is 600 for a pair.
for that price difference and the size its very good deal for the mtm.
And i didnt even use the calibration yet.

The MTM does have a more 2d/less depth sound and the focals lack a little in the low mids. Some comments around call this a mid scoop or something like that. And at the end is more of a personal choice and if you like the sound of the focals, or adams etc.

The mtm also got positivitie reviews from the psuedo scientist 








IK Multimedia iLoud MTM Review (active monitor)


This is a review and detailed measurements of the IK Multimedia iLoud MTM Monitor (active speaker). I purchased it when it was on sale for US $299 on Amazon. Normal cost is US $350 (each) with the calibration/EQ microphone. Despite being quite narrow and rather small, the iLoud MTM has a...




www.audiosciencereview.com




but same as their comments, these are not for loud playback as the bass port does crap out. I don't listen that loud anyways.

I dont upgrade or change stuff that often so these leaps in technology vs price are always a surprised.
These are intended to place them next to my computer screen which i have very close (office job close).

Since i switched to a bigger room, ill be saving up for the focal trio6 and that way i have a mid/main speakers with a solid sound. The trio seems to have a strong mid and low response than the solo/twin but at much higher price.so itll be a while 

I woudnt recommend someone selling their focals for these of course but if you are looking for low end speakers with a good sound these are very cool. I also have the smaller ilouds and its defintly a big step up.


----------



## emilio_n (Oct 6, 2021)

gsilbers said:


> well, after reading this thread and seeing the open box prices i went for the MTM and now comparing agaist my focal solo6 and i have to say im impressed.
> 
> With a few tweaks on the back of the mtm i could get close to the sound of the focals. Tweeter design is very different of course and in general the focals sounded more open and had more depth so still a different sound of course. with more open high fi berylium tweeter sometimes its too open which is not that great sometimes for translations but its very clear for sure.. This guy quickly metions something that happens with my mixes about putting too much on the top end
> 
> ...



Thanks for your detailed explanation!


----------



## dyross (Nov 9, 2022)

@emilio_n did you end up getting these? What's the verdict?


----------



## Michael Antrum (Nov 9, 2022)

One thing to watch out for on the Micros, there is a design fault which gives you resonance at higher volumes. IIRC it's Bb - I returned them and they sent me a new pair and they were exactly the same.

However the portability won out for me and I kept them.....


----------



## StefanoM (Nov 10, 2022)

I have the MTM I use them like second speaker. My Main is a 5.1 with the Focal Solo be6.

The MTM are really nice, and the on board calibration system works well.

The only problem is the SPL and the distortion on high spl level.

So if you use it as NEAR field speaker and with moderate volume, they are great.


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Tuesday at 6:18 AM)

Honestly i would stay AWAY from any IK multimedia hardware product .
They simply do not support their products if theres an issue..i’ve NEVER been ‘that guy’ to complain publicly about a company , but they screwed me pretty hard …


----------

